# Ritchey WCS Protocol wheelset from BD...



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Shortly after receiving the Draco I noticed that a 1.5 inch long section of inner tube on the rear wheel was pinched (and exposed) between the rim and the tire. Of course I set out to "fix" it and like a complete retard I not only pop the inner tube but give myself a nasty blister on my thumb in the process. Doh.  

Well, one thing led to another and finally I wound up stripping down both wheels and weighing everything. The wheelset without skewers (but with rim tape) weighs 1595 grams. Front and rear skewers are 42 and 46 grams, respectively. If you look around online, chances are the only "WCS Protocol" wheels you will find are a 20/24 spoke version with claimed weight of 1457 grams. The wheels that came on the Draco are a 16/20 spoke combo and appear to be heavier. I can't tell for sure without removing the rim tape, but I'm not going to do that.

Another interesting observation: on the Weight Weenies web site the 2003 WCS Z Deep section wheelset weighs exactly the same (1595 grams) and has the same 16/20 spoke combination. Coincidence?  

Anyway, just felt like sharing. They seem like nice wheels (even if they seem to be made to a "unique" specification) and aren't terribly heavy but I think I'm going to throw them up on eBay while they are still new and can fetch a reasonable price.

Bradley


----------



## fisty (Mar 4, 2007)

MisterAngular said:


> Shortly after receiving the Draco I noticed that a 1.5 inch long section of inner tube on the rear wheel was pinched (and exposed) between the rim and the tire. Of course I set out to "fix" it and like a complete retard I not only pop the inner tube but give myself a nasty blister on my thumb in the process. Doh.
> 
> Well, one thing led to another and finally I wound up stripping down both wheels and weighing everything. The wheelset without skewers (but with rim tape) weighs 1595 grams. Front and rear skewers are 42 and 46 grams, respectively. If you look around online, chances are the only "WCS Protocol" wheels you will find are a 20/24 spoke version with claimed weight of 1457 grams. The wheels that came on the Draco are a 16/20 spoke combo and appear to be heavier. I can't tell for sure without removing the rim tape, but I'm not going to do that.
> 
> ...


Ritchey does not make the protocol with 16/20 spokes! Somethin rotten in Denmark! They make 16/24 or 20/24. I think they did make the original 2003 version in this config though.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

4 y/o NOS wheels would certainly help keep the cost down. I wouldn't be surprised if they are stronger then the new ones and that weight differences won't make a hill of beans.

The description online does not say what year they are and the pictures have the same count as yours. The 1500g advertised weight and the claim of $660 retail do seem a little misleading.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> 4 y/o NOS wheels would certainly help keep the cost down. I wouldn't be surprised if they are stronger then the new ones and that weight differences won't make a hill of beans.
> 
> The description online does not say what year they are and the pictures have the same count as yours. The 1500g advertised weight and the claim of $660 retail do seem a little misleading.


I've made those same observations and agree with your assessment for the most part. I did read somewhere that at one point in time Ritchey changed from a 16/20 to 20/24 spoke count on the WCS Protocol in order to make the wheels stronger. Not sure what they did to make them lighter, though. Thinner spokes maybe?

Anyway, I've decided to be come a total Shimano/Dura Ace brand wh*re and just ordered a 7801-SL wheelset. The Ritchey wheels are up on eBay now. Hopefully I won't regret that decision. Would have liked to keep them for a spare set, but I'm already so out of control with the spending on this project!

Bradley


----------

